
Ask HN: Are there any jobs in the Denver area? - ijones16
I&#x27;m a Senior in college and am looking for Junior position development jobs, preferably in Denver area or even remote!<p>I&#x27;m excited about about Javascript and the web of frameworks that have come out of it. I have also been diving into functional programming and see it becoming essential for large code bases.<p>Any help would be much appreciated.
======
jeffmould
You may try the Boulder area. Both TechStars and Boomtown Boulder have
programs based in Boulder and thus many startups flowing through the area. You
may be able to find an internship or entry level position through one of their
portfolio companies or even try reaching out directly to the program to see if
they may know of any of their companies looking.

------
gus_massa
On Monday will be posted automatically a thread for jobs. Remember to look and
post in the correct thread.

Last editions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

------
a3n
[http://denver.craigslist.org/search/sof](http://denver.craigslist.org/search/sof)

Not necessarily where you'll find your job, but it shows some demand. A lot of
those are probably posted by contracting agencies, and there are a number of
contracting agencies where you also might find something.

In Denver there's a lot of telecom and defense, as well as the Boulder mini-
oasis.

You say Javascript, so I'm assuming you want web work, but software lets you
do much more than web, in almost any industry. Instead of focusing on your
technology, think if there's any industry that sounds really interesting.

------
scmoore
Shoot me an email, in profile -- there's a Denver developers slack channel
that has a few job listings. And it's a good place to meet other devs in town.

I'd also suggest taking a look at
[http://www.builtincolorado.com/](http://www.builtincolorado.com/).

------
cdvonstinkpot
There used to be a staffing service around the turn of the century where I had
success finding work in my field. 'Denver Technical Staffing' was their name.
Dunno if they're still in business now though.

------
mooreds
With that skill set, you probably want to check out the firms at Denver
startup week.

[http://www.denverstartupweek.org/sponsors](http://www.denverstartupweek.org/sponsors)

